# Sharkguard



## Brassie14 (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm in Canada today but found out my new Sharkguard for my table saw arrived today. I'm really looking forward to setting it up! I've heard xa lot of good things about these and hope I'm not disappointed because I really need a set up like this. I bought the adjustable riving knife and the anti kick back pales. I was wonder how some. You other owners feel about the Sharkguard?


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I love mine. With the 2 1/2" port in the guard and the 4" port down below, I get next to no dust coming out of the saw, which is a nice change from previous table saws that tossed dust around the shop like tinkerbell trying to make everything fly.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You will love it! I switched from a Shark to an Excalibur, never did like the EX as much and threatned a=for a long time to switch back to the Shark. Since then I sold that saw (and the Shark with it) but have since bought a Shark basket for my Excalibur. But the Shark was always easier to me to use and the DC is excellent.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

They're great. I had on one my Jet hybrid saw, which I sold with the saw, figuring the dust collection blade guard on my new SawStop would do the job. I ended up trashing the SawStop one and buying a new Shark Guard, which works significantly better. (I heard SawStop is redesigning their guard.)

I still get some sawdust flying under the guard when doing a skim cut (blade not contained on both sides), but that's about all.

Both I've used have 4" ports on the guard.


----------

